# Sponsoring Surfers... and how does a team manager work?



## rejoice (Jun 7, 2007)

So I have stumbled across a great service that budding surfers pay a fee so that they can be hooked up with brands to sponsor them (money and/or product wise). Now I've searched the database and have some definite players that I'm happy to sponsor and help out, in return for brand recognition/awareness.

My only questions before I do as I'm not even up and running yet would be...

1. Has anyone ever sponsored a surfer/skater/snowboarder and what sort of agreement did you come to? The people I'm considering get results at high profile events, have been and continue to appear in magazines, and bust sick airs so that any sticker on the bottom of the board is clearly displayed in a photo, and they also have been in surf videos.

2. Being a one man band, can I be the team manager until I need someone to manage our company sponsorships? My plan is to eventually have a crew of up and coming surfers and surfer girls sponsored by 'SHAKA APPAREL' and make a rockin surf vid showcasing their talents, and obviosuly the brand as such.

Love to hear what you have to say as I'm hoping to sponsor my way into some surf magazines to get some targeted publicity, no matter how subtle... lol


----------



## jlcanterbury (Jul 26, 2007)

Hey!

I have also been looking at the local talent here in southern california... there are plenty of talented groms around here looking to get hooked up. But to expand my range, I was looking for a way to find talented surfers elsewhere to showcase my brand. 

Would you mind sharing with me this wonderful service that you speak of?


----------



## rejoice (Jun 7, 2007)

Not a problem ---> www.surfspono.com

I was thinking to add to the contract that I can use them as models for website/catalogue/ads at no extra cost to myself... would this be reasonable? And how do you manage your sponsored surfers? Do you ask for a report of competition results and press appearances... or do you just give them gear and hope they do you some good?


----------



## jlcanterbury (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm sure your team riders would be happy to do modeling work for you as well.. it gives them an appearance in an advertisement which would give them something to brag about as well. 

Where are you planning on placing your ads in order to reach the surfing market? Have you considered any of the larger surf magazines? I would be curious to know how much a page would cost... I'm sure it's quite a bit.


----------



## kenm (Jun 13, 2006)

Hey there. I have team riders for my company and drew up an independent contractors agreement with them. I have a link of an example contract for Morrow snowboards available on the internet for anyone to read. It helped me with my contracts.. I hope posting this link is ok.. SEC Info - International Displayworks/Inc - 10-Q - For*9/26/98 - EX-10.1

Since I am starting out my riders get a certain amount of free apparel and I also pick up the tab on the contest entry amount when they enter contests. They get stickers and all the extra goodies free as well.


----------



## rejoice (Jun 7, 2007)

In terms of marketing I have sussed it out and this is what I have so far... most of it is because of my own obsession with surfing and using the services myself.

Emap - They publish many magazines here in Australia including FHM, Ralp, Track, Waves, ZOO, Empire, etc... I plan to use Tracks and Waves to begin with as they are our prominent surfing magazines in Australia with a great readership and following. From memory it is $2000 for a full page ad for one month in either magazine, yet to have a chat about best options as a once of ad probably wouldn't be effective... so maybe a smaller ad for consecutive months would be a better option. Obviously product reviews and the like is the first option, followed by an interview with a sponsored surfer, followed by an ad campaign.

Website wise...

www.tracksmag.com
Aquabumps Daily Surf Report - Where waves live...Sydney, News South Wales, Australia, Bondi
RealSurf
www.coastalwatch.com.au
Swellnet - Australian Surf Cams, Surf Reports and Surf Forecasts

For websites, I am trying to find other sites such as surfboard sites, surf shop sites, specialty surfing websites. Other relevant websites/print media I am considering especially for the chicks range are FHM, Ralph, and ZOO.

Now in terms of the contract link posted, AWESOME!!! Probably somewhat extreme for a startup but a great guideline that outlines points I had in mind... gear wise, competition wise, publicity wise, expectation wise, photo shoot wise, etc.

I especially like the idea of paying for comp entries as it is a 2 way street to build brand awareness and loyalty, whilst also supporting their extreme sport career move... with sponsorship essentially paying their way for bigger and better things (both for the sponsor and sponsoree).


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

There are a few threads about sponsoring bands/athletes in this section of the forum. They may offer some good tips about what to expect.


----------



## kenm (Jun 13, 2006)

Yeah that Morrow contract is a but much but got me on the right track. I took points from it and really made an independent contractors agreement from it.


----------



## lindseypaige27 (Nov 30, 2008)

I know the original poster is no longer active on the page but I did a Google search on the topic and was surprise it brought me here.Anyways I wanted to know how the sponsorship worked out. I had a grom from Australia contact me the other day about sponsorship, I'm located in the US so its a bit complicated.


----------

